

Keyword Research in an Excel Spreadsheet - vj44
http://adambuchanan.me/post/66916185081/keyword-research-in-an-excel-spreadsheet

======
charlieirish
If you're interested in SEO, I highly recommend Richard Baxter's SEOGadget for
Excel. It retrieves data from Majestic API, aHrefs, Moz, Grepwords API and
SEMrush.

[http://seogadget.com/tools/seogadget-for-
excel/](http://seogadget.com/tools/seogadget-for-excel/)

